# Free charters for people whose income has been affected by coronavirus



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Kind offer. Thank you.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

That's really awesome.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Very cool way to pay it forward this place is full of a lot of good people helping each other out you don't find that every day.


----------



## JET4 (Jul 14, 2014)

very nice offer


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

A good man you are. Thank you for caring for those who are having /about to have a most difficult time in their lives.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2020)

What an awesome offer, good on you for paying it forward!


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

I have seen the sudden shift in life this has caused for many and believe rummya87 is spot on when he says having something to look forward to can make all the difference.

I wanted to extend the same offer to those affected in the Charleston SC area.


----------



## Monty (Jan 10, 2018)

You guys are the greatest. Not kidding, I have a lump in my throat and my eyes are watering. That is so nice.


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

Americans at their best!
Thank you and God Bless You!


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

Awesome offer! What a community and this is coming from an adopted America/ Texan ... thank you!


----------



## paulrad (May 10, 2016)

I went out with Rami and had a great time! I learned a ton, had some laughs, saw some beautiful scenery including a fantastic sunset, had probably the most fun boat ride I've ever been on... and we didn't get skunked! We worked hard through less than ideal conditions and got rewarded. Rami saw a fish, told me where to cast, I managed to cast there in a timely manner, and hooked up with a decent red! I kinda like it when the fishing is difficult and you have to work hard to be successful. It's certainly more rewarding.

But the boat ride! I didn't even know that a boat could be that fun with all the high speed turns a such. I totally felt like I was in a fighter plane. Now I'm thinking that I might be able to get a bit more out of my boat after seeing that way Rami handles his.

Thanks Rami! If you ever want to fish down my way, know that you've got a standing invite to fish the lagoon with me anytime.


----------



## Monty (Jan 10, 2018)

Paul and Rami,

If you're ever passing through Lake City Florida and have a few minutes...stop by and I'll buy you a beer at our local brewery. Same offer to all of you guys out there (sincere offer). We'll drink a beer and talk fishing. 

PM me and I'll give you my number to put in your phone.


----------



## rummya87 (Jun 24, 2016)

Thanks Paul! The fishing was tough with the tide not wanting to come up as expected but we did find a couple and managed to connect to one. Paul's excellently placed cast made the difference between fish-in-hand and fish-in-water.

Paul has been the only one to take me up so far. If there is anyone else out there, please let me know, I'd be happy to take you!


----------



## Matthew131 (May 2, 2020)

Wow what a kind offer


----------



## Robert 25 (Aug 8, 2020)

Find me fly and live baiting on Pittwater NSW Australia charter please text on 0434683492

NDIS could 3 hours for a chater please?


----------

